# Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - Nice flavors and not overpowering



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The stick looks and feels solid and offered a rich tobacco flavor with some pepper when smelling the foot. I actually sneezed.
Right away I was hi...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - Nice flavors and not overpowering


----------

